# stealing Stells idea!



## cvalda (Dec 28, 2007)

My other pets, too!

Tigger, 7 mo. old Chocolate Lab:






Roxy 19 mo. old Chocolate Lab:





And the cats...
My oldest girl, I've had her since I moved out of my parents' house when I turned 18! This is Roman Free, and she's now fourteen years old! This cat should NOT be alive - she was soooooo sick a few years back, and I ended up feeding her through a tube in her neck for two months straight because she couldn't eat, but now she's healthy and oh so happy!





This is my spoiled brat, Chewie...








My only male kitty, the youngest of the crew, Blaze:





And last but not least, every cat home needs the horribly overweight cat. Here's mine, Cannon (although this picture makes her look MUCH thinner!)!


----------



## stells (Dec 28, 2007)

Great piccies and animals


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 28, 2007)

cute pics!


----------



## barbie69 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cute pics!! Looks like Blaze really enjoyed his photo shoot!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cute pics Kelly but I just love the ones of the labs in the snow.


----------

